# What are your valentines day plans?



## NoMoreTears4me (Oct 21, 2015)

Trying to make mine special

Give me some ideas guys.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't go to a restaurant, you won't get in and it will be crowded not cozy. Don't buy flowers every one else is doing that too. Celebrate on Friday, that will help.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Apply crabgrass pre emergent to the lawn.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well what is she into?

That's really the biggest thing. Find something your SO is into and work it from there


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Get some nice wine and cook her dinner. Just be manly about it.

A nice card but not too mushy. 

Dress well use cologne sparingly


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Me, I'm taking a road trip to Florida in the Jaguar. Top down when I hit warm weather


----------



## hodberta (Jan 25, 2016)

Get some nice wine and cook her dinner.


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

Agree with the idea of getting a nice wine and making dinner for your special someone. For me, I'm going through D right now - no Valentines Day for me this year.....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Pizza and beer...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I couldn't get reservations at the restaurant on V Day so we are doing the day before. I used to buy her beautiful flowers the night before and give them to her in the morning. I then found out that my gift did not count because they were not delivered to her job for her coworkers to see and envy. 

Pizza and beer would be my choice too.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This isn't a XXX site so I can't say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure yet but I'd like us to cook a nice meal together, maybe fire up the smoker and smoke some salmon. 

I've been severely decreasing my alcohol consumption, and he's a teetotaler, so maybe some sparkling cider or something light. 

Then I reckon, a movie or series marathon while cuddled on the sofa, then a bit of rumpy-pumpy to end the evening.


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

Change my name and enroll in Federal witness protection.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok Phil did you mean to post this is @Flordia_Rosbif joke thread ?


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

zip -


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Cunnilingus and cake.


----------



## digdoug (Jan 22, 2013)

our 33rd Anniversary is that weekend. I am planning cabin in Smoky mountains that weekend, and let nature take its course.:wink2:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My youngest son has a soccer tournament that weekend so no plans yet but we aren't big Valentine's Day celebrators anyway.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

OH I got great news today. My Wife's work schedule is changing the week before Valentines. So I'm giving her a week straight of sleeping together. Then I'm letting her stay home Sunday night. Valentines is on Sunday, so we will most likely go out on Friday night after my quarterly Doctor visit. That town has a steakhouse we like. We may not make it home till Saturday. 

Or, We can host a SAD party for my Son and his friends.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

This

Chateaubriand for Two Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

For a sauce first I cut up zucchini and yellow squash and put in the same pan I seared tenderloin in and add little bit olive oil and cook for 2-3 min

Then deglaze the pan with a 3/4 cup of simi sweet red then add 3/4 cup heavy whipping cream add salt and fresh ground pepper corns to taste 

Bring to boil and reduce heat to thicken dont forget to move a spoon around in it

And save leftovers for the next day feb 15 steak and bj day


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

The Princess Bride and a glass of wine. OK...maybe more than one glass.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Leather and Lace dance and fundraiser for Freedom of Road Riders. Looking now for something sexy in leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Cooking dinner for us. Valentine Day dinner includes our children. They love how I prepare dinner for daddy and they want to share it with us. This year it would be just our son. 

It's going to be lobster, shrimp and pasta with scallion. Some veggies. Dessert will be be cheesecake with fruits.

We cook the same thing every year. The pasta with scallion is one of the first dishes I learned to cook. So, it has become our tradition. My DD is very supersicious about certain things, so to make sure her parents stay in love 1 more year, we eat the same thing. :laugh:

My son does not care if we stay happy or not. Once, we are together and his life does not change in anyway. He is just there for the lobster.


----------

